# Very Special Coffee Shop & Coffee Roastery Business for Sale



## FlatCap (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all, after agonising for months about this we have decided to sell our coffee house and roasting business (midlands based). Due to a change in our circumstances and change of life priorities our really interesting business is up for grabs to the right person. We've decided to find a buyer rather than use an sales agency. It's really important for us to pass the business onto good people to continue its journey.

Our coffee house is large, 130 seats in and 40 out, it is a truly unique and memorable experience, nothing really comes close to it outside of London. There is a deli counter, focusing on British artisan produce, retail coffee beans, loose teas, brewing equipment set in a hugely spacious spectacular building. The coffee shop is also a live events venue, hosting acoustic gigs, comedy nights, special interest meet-ups the list is endless. The business is still relatively infant and has bags of growth potential. There's a huge amount to explain about the coffee house...

The roasting business is located within the same building, so customers can see it all going on. Initially roasting for our own consumption, a wholesale route to market has been developed with some really good customers. There is masses of opportunity and growth potential on this side of the business. Included within the sale is all the fixtures, fittings, equipment including a 10kg roaster, everything required to continue the business seamlessly.

A lengthy handover period, if required, can be arranged albeit the current small team are knowledgeable and responsible.

Naturally this is a big purchase for someone and equally a big decision for us so I ask any interested parties to message me and we can organise a telephone conversation. Before any detailed information is released a confidentiality agreement will need to be signed and confirmation of funds provided.

Thanks!


----------

